# Brauche Hilfe per Jshell am Besten



## kolokmeister (7. Nov 2021)

Schreiben Sie eine FUnktion
a) predecessor, die einen Paramter vom Typ int übergeben bekommt und den Vorgänger
als Ergebnis liefert.
Rufen Sie predecessor mit den Werten 1337, 0 und -2147483648 auf.
Welche Ergebnisse haben Sie bekommen? Welche waren erwartet?
b) isEqual, die zwei Parameter vom Typ String entgegen nimmt und diese vergleicht.
Wenn beide Werte gleich sein sollten, soll die Funktion true als Ergebnis liefern, ansonsten
false.
Rufen Sie isEqual auf und vergleichen Sie die folgenden Werte miteinander:
"Cthulhu" mit "Nyarlathotep", "Lovecraft" mit "Lovecraft" und
"Howard" mit new String("Howard")
Welche Ergebnisse haben Sie bekommen? Welche waren erwartet?


Aufgabe 2.2: One Missed Call 2 Punkte
Methoden können andere Methoden aufrufen. Bilden Sie die folgende Aufrufhirarchie mit
Methoden nach:
method_1 method_2_1
method_2_2 method_3

Als erste Zeile jeder Methode sollen Sie Enter <MethodName> und für jede letzte Zeiler
einer Methode Exit <MethodName> auf der Konsole ausgeben. Bevor Sie method_1
aufrufen, schreiben Sie Ihre Erwartungen an eine Reihenfolge auf und vergleichen diese
anschließend mit dem echten Ergebnis.
Aufgabe 2.3: Veni! Vidi! Vigor! 5 Punkte
Letztes Mal haben Sie einen Algorithmus für einen Snack-Automaten geplant. In dieser Aufgabe
sollen Sie diesen nun implementieren.

Ein kurzer Rückblick:
Ihre Implementierung sollte einen Wert vom Typen int entgegennehmen, 72ct abziehen und Ihr
Wechselgeld in Münzen auf der Konsole ausgeben. Stellen Sie sicher, dass ihr Wechselgeld
immer in den höchstwertigsten Münzen wie möglich ausgegeben wird (also sollte ein
Wechselgeld von 1C als "1C" und nicht als "50ct 50ct" ausgegeben werden).
Mögliche Münzen:
1ct, 2ct, 5ct, 10ct, 20ct, 50ct, 1C, 2C
Stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie den von Ihnen vorgeschlagenen Weg, um sicherzustellen, dass Ihr
Algorithmus funktioniert, ebenfalls implementieren.


Aufgabe 2.4: Landratten! 3 Punkte
Betrachten Sie die folgenden Code-Ausschnitte und geben Sie die Scopes der jeweiligen
Variablen an.
Beispiel:
1 int x = 6;
2 int y = 7;
3 System.out.println(x * y);
Lösung:
x: Zeile 1-3
y: Zeile 2-3
a) Bestimmen Sie die Scopes von testPassed und output
1 boolean testPassed = pow(2,3) == 6;
2 String output = "";
3 if(testPassed){
4 output = "passed";
5 }
6 else{
7 output = "failed";
8 }
9 System.out.println(output);
b) Bestimmen Sie die Scopes von i und output
1 int i = 100;
2 String output = "Testing is important!";
3 while(i > 0){
4 output+= output; //Same as output = output + output;
5 i-=1; //Same as i = i - 1;
6 }
7 System.out.println(output);
c) Bestimmen Sie die Scopes von testPassed und output
1 boolean testPassed = pow(2,3) == 6;
2 if(testPassed){
3 String output = "passed";
4 System.out.println(output);
5 }
6 else{
7 String output = "failed";
8 System.out.println(output);
9 }


----------



## mihe7 (7. Nov 2021)

https://www.java-forum.org/thema/wie-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.7407/


----------

